# Looking to sub in the Chicagoland Area



## kevpen660 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey everybody, I am relatively new to plowing and am looking to subcontract for somebody. I am out of Lockport, IL and looking for work in that area because between two guys we only have a couple of our own accounts. We are willing to travel around the South and West suburbs of Chicago. Private message me if interested.

1997 F-350 with Western Wideout and tailgate salter
2004 F-350 with Western Wideout and tailgate salter


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Try these guys:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/lbg/3204790617.html


----------



## kevpen660 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I just emailed them, not sure if they have work as south as me. It says Northern IL/ Wisconsin on their link. I'm about an hour and a half south of the IL/WI border, but we'll see what happens


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you tried these guys?:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lab/3151731887.html


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry, for got this one:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lab/3204902016.html


----------



## Sarge705 (Sep 4, 2010)

just make sure none of these companies go by the name Chicago Services Group or Snowbiz... they will not pay you.


----------

